# Schatten auf Kugel projezieren



## Thotti (12. September 2005)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe schon den ganzen Tag probiert und gesucht aber nichts Passendes für mein Problem finden können.
Ich versuch ein Logo zu erstellen, bei dem eine Schrift vor einer Kugel "schwebt" und einen Schatten darauf werfen soll. 
Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass der Schatten der Krümmung der Kugel realistisch folgt? 
Gruß!

Thotti


----------



## da_Dj (12. September 2005)

Mit z.B. dem Pfadtool den groben Umriss des Schattens machen um eine Auswahl zu erhalten, diese dann mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug von schwarz -> transparent füllen wäre eine Möglichkeit die mir spontan einfällt.


----------



## xelix (12. September 2005)

Ich würde es mit dem Verflüssigen-Werkzeug versuchen.


----------



## Thotti (12. September 2005)

Danke für die Tipps, bin leider noch nicht weiter gekommen.
So richtig fit bin ich noch nicht in PS deswegen wäre es nett, wenn ihr mir konkret ein paar Arbeitsschritte zur Lösung nennen könntet. :-( 
Damit ihr ne Vorstellung habt was ich meine füge ich mal eine Grafik bei, die ich erstellt habe.
TIA!

Thotti


----------



## McAce (12. September 2005)

So ich habe mal eben eine Kugel gemacht.

Also Kurz zu dem Schatten 

Die Schriftmaskieren, neue Ebene erstellen, diese Maske dann mit Schwarz füllen
 weichzeichen Deckkraft runterregeln.

Die Kugelmaskieren jetzt die Schattenebene aktivieren
und den Filter Verzerrungsfilter => Wölben bei dem Wert 100% auf den Schatten
anwenden. Jetzt eine Ebenenmaske erstellen da die Mske noch aktiv war wird
der überstehende Rest ausgeblendet.

Das sollte dein Problem gelöst haben.

MFG McAce


----------



## Thotti (12. September 2005)

Das sieht ja schon richtig super aus, nur dass bei mir die Schrift weiter oben ist und der Schatten deshalb noch etwas anders gebogen verlaufen müsste.
Leider habe ich auch mit deiner Anleitung noch kein Ergebnis hinbekommen, ...  
Du hast dich für mich als Anfänger leider etwas kurz gefasst.
Ich wäre dir (und jedem anderen) sehr dankbar für eine etwas detailliertere Beschreibung - geh davon aus, dass ich erst mal nur einen Layer mit der Kugel habe.
Vielen Dank im voraus!

Thotti


----------



## McAce (13. September 2005)

OK noch mal ganz einfach.

Ich fange mit einem Dokument von 600x600pixel bei 300dpi mit weißen Hintergrund
an.

Markiere mir mit den Hilflinen, die kannst du an der Seite bei eingeblendeten Linealen
herausziehen kannst Die Mitte. Ist später wichtig den Kreis genau mittig zu haben.
Nun noch eine Hilfslinie bei 150 Pixel egal ob Horizontal oder Vertikal ist unser Kreis radius

Jetzt eine neue Ebene erstellen und das AuswahlellipsenWerkzeug nehmen
Mit dem Cursor in die Mitte klicken und dabei die Alt und Shift Taste gedrückt halten.
Das bewirkt das der Kreis von der Mitte aus in einer Kreisform gezogen wird.
Jetzt kannst einen Kreis der genau von der Mitte aus bis zu der Hilfslinie bei 150Pixel
ziehen.
Diesen Füllst du dann mit einer Farbe deiner Wahl.

Jetzt erstmal die Auswahl aufheben.

Nun kommt dein Text. Diesen maskierst du Strg + linksklick auf das Ebenensymbol

Neue Ebene erstellen diese dann mit Schwarz füllen und unter deine TextEbene schieben
.
Die Schattenebene jetzt ancklicken dann Strg + T (Frei Transformieren), nicht vergessen
das Kettensymbol oben anzuklicken weil sonst die Proportionen nicht geahlten werden.
Nun verkleinerst du die Schrift und richtest sie mittig aber in ca genau der höhe des Textes aus.Ist aber geschmacksache wie der Schatten fallen soll.

Nun den Kreis maskieren Strg + Kilck auf die Kreisebene

Die Schattenebene sollte noch aktiv sein

Nun den Filter Verzerrungsfilter => Wölben bei 100% anwenden.
Wenn du jetzt den Kreis nicht Mittig hättest hätte es zu verzerrungen kommen können die
erstmal nicht gewollt sind.
Jetzt noch schnell eine Ebenenmaske Hinzufügen (In der Ebenenpallette das Rechteck mit dem Kreis) und schon wird aussen alles ausgeblendet, wenn innen alles ausgeblendet
wird einfach mit Stg+i die Ebenenmaske umkehren.

Jetzt kannst du noch mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner und der Deckraft dein Schatten
etwas fluffiger aussehen lassen. Darauf achten das die Ebene und nicht die Ebenenmaske
ausgewählt ist.

Ich habe probiert jetzt jeden Schritt aufzuschreiben und hoffe mal das kann dir jetzt weiter helfen. Wenn ich was vergessen habe oder etwas unklar einfach Fragen denn es kann
gut sein das ich was für dich wichtiges vergessen habe zu erwähnen. 

McAce

PS: Bei Fragen du weißt wo ich zu finden bin


----------



## Thotti (13. September 2005)

Ich verneige mich vor deiner Geduld und Fähigkeit! 
Jetzt hab sogar ich es hinbekommen... 
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!
Gruß!

Thotti


----------

